# Lala bean rattery utah



## Razzynathan (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello, I am currently looking for some cagemates for my female rat who recently lost hers and was wondering if anyone has had experience on lalabean rattery. They charge 40 dollar per rat but breed silvermanes. I was wondering if this cost could in any way be justified? Other breeders only seem to charge 10-20 dollars per rat.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I do believe Lala Bean shut down. I remember her announcing she was shutting down & haven't seen her around since. I miss seeing all her pics in all the groups I am in. She took the absolute best ratty pics!!

Price is subjective. Alot of work goes into breeding. If you want to work with an experienced breeder with long dedicated lines you are going to pay more for all their effort.

I charge $15-$25. I'm on the lower end, as my lines are fairly new. I've paid $50-$65 (once I paid $85 but it included travel expenses). 

Breeding is a very expensive hobby. It is difficult to even come close to making what we spend.

For silvermane $40 is very fair, I'd even pay more. It is a very new variety and some lines have not the best temperament, you want to make sure you are buying from a breeder with experience and good lines.


----------



## Razzynathan (Feb 14, 2016)

Since there are no rattery's within 5 hours of drive time I was wondering if you knew of any that shipped?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I ship lol Many ratteries do but it is very expensive and I can not see a pet owner doing it. It is usually done for breeders to get new varieties or access to lines.

In general you are looking to pay around $200 + the cost of the rats. It depends on the rattery some have higher/lower fees.

It will depend on how many rats you get as it is by weight but...

Airline charges $87-$132 and you have to round that up for taxes and fees which vary by state. 
They need a very specific crate which is $45-50
Then fees for food, zipties, hydroballs or veggies
And often a travel/time fees for the breeder to take the time and go to the airport. I charge $50 for this, some charge much more, some might charge less. I have to travel a ways to another city to get to the airport.

And in the US to US you do not have to have a vet checkup. Some breeders may require one or you may want to request one for added guarantee which would be another fee.


Have you tried looking in the group https://www.facebook.com/groups/UtahRatLovers/ ?


----------



## Razzynathan (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like I'm in for a long drive then! Thanks for all the helpful info


----------

